# NASA AND NOAA ANNOUNCE OZONE HOLE IS A DOUBLE RECORD BREAKER



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NasaNews/2006/2006101923415.html



> October 19, 2006
> 
> *NASA AND NOAA ANNOUNCE OZONE HOLE IS A DOUBLE RECORD BREAKER*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Stupid childish question, but,
Would the day sky appear dark in color, like a transparent black if there was no ozone?
It is ozone that colors the sky blue right?


----------

